# furnace door?



## rockbot (May 18, 2011)

I saw a post awhile back about this type of thing. It is very uncommon to find one out here in the islands. I can't even remember what its called.[&:]
 Well I got lucky the other day and came up on one complete unit and one with just the door.
 Any help would be great. 

 Thanks, Rocky


----------



## LC (May 18, 2011)

Looks to be , that , or off of an old boiler .


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2011)

Yep, that's a boiler door most likely off of an old oil or coal fired boiler...could be late 1880's early 1910's...Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2011)

> came up on one complete unit and one with just the door.


Where's the complete one rocky? How big is the door? Do you folk find a need for central heating?
 I'm just wondering if it's for something steam powered, heat or just hot water.
 Don't ask me why, I just wonder about such things.


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Could very well have been in a factory there to power something or create steam or hot water in manufacturing...[8D]


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2011)

Something like this maybe....and yes I have that exact Boiler Gauge here in my house as a collectible...Jim


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2011)

Scroll to the bottom here Rocky, I imagine this is the type of use the boiler was for...Jim

 http://www.annadeanfarm.com/farmbuildings/heating.htm


----------



## surfaceone (May 18, 2011)

Aloha Tony,

 I like that door. What's the size? You're gonna need the Catalogue, if you're gonna work on it. 

 Very cool find. Wherefore do'ya think it's from?


----------



## rockbot (May 18, 2011)

Great information, thanks. Now it all makes sense. It came off a brick firebox. The place was an old tofu factory and from the maps it looks to be 1890's to the start of WWII. Not much was left just the lower bricks with the door frame and door laying in front of it. Next to the firebox was a large stone shaped wok. I'm guessing they soaked the soybeans in water and mashed it in this stone wok, making soy milk. The soy milk was then boiled with either magnesium chloride or calcium sulfate to produce tofu.
 I found the second door while digging for bottles out behind were they dumped all the ash and trash.[]

 The area has suffered several large brush fires and D9's over the years. It would have been nice to see more detail of the operation.

 I have plans to reuse the doors and was wondering if I should be concerned about any problems doing so?


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2011)

No problem reusing them, a good sand blast and a little paint and they should be like new...


----------

